# Firewood storage area



## Stegman (Apr 18, 2011)

Finished up my firewood storage area this weekend and I'm proud as a new papa. Thought I'd share some photos. 

This area is 32x6, enough for two rows of 10 pallets [3x3]. The plan is to have three six-foot high rows that run the length, with space in between each row. Should be good for about six cords. 

When we bought the house last summer, the previous owner had four rows of wood stacked right up tight to the fence, with no space in between and blue tarps on top. Needless to say, the wood was crap. You can actually see where the outline on the fence of where the old wood was stacked.

I've since moved all of that to sit in the sun out back for the next 1.5 years. In short order I'm going to buy six cords of wood for next winter - hopefully something that will season up quick like Ash.


----------



## ozzy73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Why use the gravel if you are stacking on pallets ?


----------



## shawneyboy (Apr 18, 2011)

I would think the gravel will give some drainage and actually help the pallets last longer....  at least I would thinkit would.

Shawn


----------



## Got Wood (Apr 18, 2011)

3x3 pallets are unusual size for those that I come across. Most around here are 40" x 48".

a 6' high single row could be a challenge to keep from falling over...atleast with my stacking ability.

the gravel should help the pallets last longer


----------



## bogydave (Apr 18, 2011)

Sweet. Will add a great look to the fence too.
Gravel a good idea IMO. Less ground moisture & the pallets will last longer.
Use some rope or twine if you're worried about stability. Lay 2 runs on top of the rows at about 3' level
& stack on top of the twine. Tie on to the fences every 6 - 8' & let it stick out the front. then tie a stick to it
to hold the rows from falling forward.
Looks like you have a good stable base. I don't think you'll have much ground movement.
Good job, looks great.
We definitely will need a pictures of the completed stacks.


----------



## woodchip (Apr 18, 2011)

bogydave said:
			
		

> We definitely will need a pictures of the completed stacks.



If the base looks that good, I suspect the finished stacks will look rather neat


----------



## raybonz (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks excellent! 

Ray


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd like to do that in my shed. 
Good job.


----------



## 48rob (Apr 18, 2011)

Well thought out preparation is good!

Rob


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 18, 2011)

Stegman, you have a great idea there. I'm assuming you must stack your wood there rather than in the full open simply because of the size of your lot. You have the right idea by leaving space between the rows and I do like the stone under the stacks. 

Stacking the wood that high can be a bit of a challenge but certainly doable. You might try tying the rows together by acquiring some logs that are much longer than the rest so you can lay some that will be in two rows at once. That will add stability to each row. I'd guess if you did that perhaps at the 3' and 5' level those stacks would be very stable. Good luck and please post some pictures when you've completed the stacking. I for one would love to see them.

Do you plan on staining or painting that fence?


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Apr 18, 2011)

All you need to do is throw up a lean-to roof against that fence and you got yourself a full blown woodshed.

That's basicly how I built my woodshed.




I've got gravel under my wood, (no pallets).


----------



## Cate68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Carbon - that's an amazing setup you have there!


----------



## bogydave (Apr 19, 2011)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> All you need to do is throw up a lean-to roof against that fence and you got yourself a full blown woodshed.
> 
> That's basicly how I built my woodshed.
> 
> ...



Still think you shed is one of the "gold standard ones" for looks, usefulness & access.
Never realized you didn't build the back wall, & that is was an existing fence.
Great looking shed.
 I bet Stegman will consider yours as a future additions to his. Be pretty easy, like you said.

CL: Why are there splits on your roof, run out of room or wind protection?


----------



## weatherguy (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks good. I started mine this weekend too, same deal, stone under the pallets but Im building a frame so I can cover in the winter and I wont have to cross stck the sides so they dont fall over. My pallets are 48" x 44"
Do you have a wood guy you buy from or you cut your own wood?


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Dave and Cate.

Dave I did actually build the back fence too, but I essentially just built the shed off the fence. It could just as easily been an existing fence, except that the existing fence that was there was too short and very dilapidated.
Seeing the picture of that tall fence the OP posted and seeing how he'll be stacking his wood right against the fence anyway, it would be pretty easy option to build a roof off of it. Sure beats doing the tarp thing. 

The wood that was sitting on the roof was a bit of extra unseasoned walnut wood that I split small and left on the roof all summer to hasted drying.


----------



## Stegman (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback. 

Yes, the gravel is to aid drainage so the pallets last longer. Not sure what the shelf life of a pallet is, but I'm hoping a couple of years at least. 

Can't do anything with the fence as I'm pretty sure it belongs to the neighbor. I'm hoping that the marks left by the old firewood stack will go away, but at the very least my new woodpile will hide it. 

Not quite sure how I'll handle the stacks. I'm actually thinking of breaking them in half, so I'd have six, 15-foot long stacks using cross-laid "towers" at the ends. That would help with air flow, too, rather than having three really long rows. 

Alternatively, I was also thinking of attaching vertical pallets on each end and in the middle and using diagonal 2x4s to brace them. 

Carbon - thanks for making my little project seem second rate. ;-)

I'll be sure to update with photos as I stack.


----------



## woodchip (Apr 19, 2011)

Stegman said:
			
		

> Carbon - thanks for making my little project seem second rate. ;-)



Mine looks 3rd rate rubbish in comparison, I think I'll just have to burn it all next winter


----------



## bogydave (Apr 19, 2011)

Stegman said:
			
		

> Can't do anything with the fence as I'm pretty sure it belongs to the neighbor. I'm hoping that the marks left by the old firewood stack will go away, but at the very least my new woodpile will hide it.



I'd give it a coat of water shield or something so it don't rot out. Even paint, only you will see your side.. I believe your side (face) of the fence is yours to maintain.
Make it look good for you. The wood stacks are sure going to make it look good. that section anyway. IMO


----------



## raybonz (Apr 19, 2011)

As far as I know when someone installs a fence you're supposed to place the best side towards the neighbor's side.. To me it looks like it's the other way around.. 

Ray


----------



## midwestcoast (Apr 20, 2011)

If that fence were leaning every which way & threatening to fall over I'd swear it was mine.
Wood storage area looks good to me and I'm jealous of all those pallets.  I count 23 there. Scrounging pallets has been holding up my stacking for weeks. I need 4 to start a Holz Hausen and at least 1 more for a smoker/fire-pit wood bin. Only got 2 so far. Harder to find than firewood for me.

Also, it's hard to say without seeing it, but I would not be surprised if the wood the previous owner stored under tarp dried much more quickly than green once stacked properly & could be good to go in the fall.


----------



## Stegman (Apr 20, 2011)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> If that fence were leaning every which way & threatening to fall over I'd swear it was mine.
> Wood storage area looks good to me and I'm jealous of all those pallets.  I count 23 there. Scrounging pallets has been holding up my stacking for weeks. I need 4 to start a Holz Hausen and at least 1 more for a smoker/fire-pit wood bin. Only got 2 so far. Harder to find than firewood for me.
> 
> Also, it's hard to say without seeing it, but I would not be surprised if the wood the previous owner stored under tarp dried much more quickly than green once stacked properly & could be good to go in the fall.



I was in the same boat with pallets until a couple of weeks ago when I swung by this place where I had gotten them in the past. I pulled around the corner and there had to be a stack of 40 out there. They must have just put them out because they usually go fast. 

I grabbed 14 the first trip, and went back and got 13 more. 22 of them are the identical 3x3 size. It was a huge score. I was so psyched. 

As far as the old firewood that we inherited with the house goes, a lot of it has the mold/fungus stuff growing on the ends. I think it should be OK eventually, but I'm going to give it 18 months to dry out. I'm picking up five or six cords of Ash to burn next winter.


----------



## midwestcoast (Apr 21, 2011)

Sweet. Most places around here tend to sell/return their palettes.  I may just have come across a few at a project site I'm working.  I can bring'em back one at a time IF I can fit one in my Prius (seriously).  Hmm, just remembered I do have an El-Cheapo roof rack in the basement....
I promise to take a pic if I do that


----------



## cygnus (Apr 21, 2011)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> If that fence were leaning every which way & threatening to fall over I'd swear it was mine.
> Wood storage area looks good to me and I'm jealous of all those pallets.  I count 23 there. Scrounging pallets has been holding up my stacking for weeks. I need 4 to start a Holz Hausen and at least 1 more for a smoker/fire-pit wood bin. Only got 2 so far. Harder to find than firewood for me.
> 
> Also, it's hard to say without seeing it, but I would not be surprised if the wood the previous owner stored under tarp dried much more quickly than green once stacked properly & could be good to go in the fall.



Drive around the back of your local Home Depot...after dark


----------



## Stegman (Apr 26, 2011)

Got my first delivery of wood yesterday, so I placed the pallets and began stacking. That's about half a cord stacked there. Took about 90 minutes or so [I was working slowly due to fatigue and old age].


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 26, 2011)

Take your time and stack it good. Looks good so far.  I would allow just a bit more room between the wood and the fence just for better air circulation.


----------



## woodchip (Apr 26, 2011)

Never worry about working slowly, I'm no speed merchant..........  ;-)


----------



## RNLA (Apr 27, 2011)

Good idea to crib every 8ft. or so if your going with the single row-n-space layout.


----------



## Stegman (Aug 20, 2011)

OK, gang. Here's the final product. Three 30-foot long stacks of wood, each roughly five feet high. It's about 4.5 cords of wood, which should get us through the winter. 

The first row in back was done with cross stacks on the ends and a couple more in the middle. The other two were done with T-stakes on the ends and two lengths of rope running the length of the stack - one string at about 18 inches, the other at about three feet. Those two stacks seem much more secure than the one with the cribbing. 

Gotta say I think cribbing looks good, but it's a pain in the ass and it's hard to do right. My first row is leaning precariously on one end due to the cross stacks. I'm thinking of bracing it against the middle stack with a couple of logs or 4x4s remnants somehow so it doesn't topple. 

Next year I think I'm going to add T posts in the middle of the run for additional strength. 

All in all, I'm pretty damn pleased with myself. I really like the way it looks. I almost don't want to burn that wood. 

I just hoping that first row stays upright somehow.


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks good Stegman, you split all that yourself or buy it c/s/d/?


----------



## Stegman (Aug 21, 2011)

Nope, bought it split and stacked it myself. Guy quoted me $190 a cord but said he'd go lower if I paid cash. I ended up getting it for $170 a cord. 

It's mostly ash with some cherry and maple mixed in. Got the last delivery a bit later than I would have liked, but my guy was sidetracked for a few weeks helping folks dig out from the tornado we had up here back in June.


----------



## cptoneleg (Aug 21, 2011)

You should be proud welcome to the ediction :zip:


----------



## fabsroman (Aug 21, 2011)

Seeing everybody's woodsheds and wood stacks has me pretty jealous. Right now, I am trying to figure out where I can put a wood shed on my property and still get enough sun and wind on the pile of wood. I actually know where it would be best, but I am not sure about what we are going to do with that area of the yard and it is a rather long ways from the basement door where the furance is going to be. You guys are killing me. Probably going to have to slum it with some cheap racks this season and work on a woodshed come next spring.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 21, 2011)

Stegman said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of bracing it against the middle stack with a couple of logs or 4x4s remnants somehow so it doesn't topple.



Stacks look great.  A 2x4 at a 45 should do the trick especially if you do it soon.  Gets harder as the stack leans further.


----------



## chvymn99 (Aug 21, 2011)

That looks great.  I like the layout that you've done.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 21, 2011)

Stegman, the final looks excellent. Your stacks look as good as zap's. Now I'll have to practice to see if we can have some nice looking stacks on our place.


----------



## Beardog (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## woodchip (Aug 21, 2011)

Stegman said:
			
		

> I almost don't want to burn that wood.



Easy to say now, just wait until January.......

But I must admit, they are brilliant stacks, very neat


----------



## Ratman (Aug 21, 2011)

Sweet!
Nice job.
My stacks look like a rollercoaster compared to that.


----------



## Littlespark (Aug 22, 2011)

Jees,

The photos of the shed and the pallet operation make me so jealous.  I like the gravel base. I feel like a slug next to you guys.  If anyone like Carbon ever moves into my area,  I"ll move out.  Man alive.  That is a beautiful operation.  Can everyone imagine if some gung-ho township supervisor or city manager sees carbon's beautiful set up and decides to codify it in the local zoning laws.  I can only imagine what that law would look like 

Property Owner Choosing to Burn wood must have:

1) Neat single toned painted multi-bay wood drying and storage facility;
2) Standing seam steel roof must not clash with chosen paint;
3) Kindling box should be neat (not like Little sparks rusty wheelbarrow)
4) Separate storage section  for splitting and wood handling tools must be integrated into the design of the shed; and, 
5) Wood must be stacked in such a way where splits don't appear to conflict with full rounds leading to a picture of natural harmony. 

I can only imagine that the splits on the roof are because when you wood was airdropped in neat immaculately wrapped bundles a couple broke open.

Littlespark


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 23, 2011)

Littlespark said:
			
		

> Jees,
> 
> The photos of the shed and the pallet operation make me so jealous.  I like the gravel base. I feel like a slug next to you guys.  If anyone like Carbon ever moves into my area,  I"ll move out.  Man alive.  That is a beautiful operation.  Can everyone imagine if some gung-ho township supervisor or city manager sees carbon's beautiful set up and decides to codify it in the local zoning laws.  I can only imagine what that law would look like
> 
> ...


Don't laugh, there is a community close to me that does regulate fire wood stacks, YIKES :ahhh:


----------



## Stegman (Aug 23, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Stegman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the idea, Solar. Did that tonight when I got home. I lucked out, too, because I was able to wedge the 2x4 between an adjacent fence post to our garden at the top and between the slats in the pallet down below, so it's got some good support. I then jammed another 2x4 in vertically between the first 2x4 and the stack. Now I'm just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

